# Archetypes from Pathfinder APG and UC



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2013)

This short PDF lists the archetypes from the _Advanced Player's Guide_ and _Ultimate Combat_ which are available in the default _SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future_ adventure path.  If an archetype is not listed, it is not recommended that the GM allows it; however, as always, it's up to you!  These archetypes were selected because they are a good fit for the AP.

The best fitting archetypes are those in the _SANTIAGO Player's Guide_.


----------

